# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Биография А.Чикатило...serial killa...

## siro

http://www.serialkillers.ru/karts/chikatilo.htm
Хотелось бы узнать что вы думаете? Влияет ли общество на становление серийного убийцы? И почему у самого великий неудачник Чикатило был одновременно самым неуловимым суперубийцей 20 века...

----------


## Коба

:?:  :?:  :?:  :twisted:

----------


## Wolf

ооооооо.......кто тут появился =)

ну то что там написано,все зависело только от него,ну разьве что общество повлияло самую малость. а вообще все зависит от человека. то что у него крыша съехала виноват он сам. и мне его не жаль.

----------


## NoNaMe

О! Теперь я знаю что изображено на аватарке Габо.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

чтото слишком легко его казнили за 52 убийства

----------


## Габо

А вот и я. *siro*, рад что ты вернулся. Как самочувствие?


Бесспорно, общество влияет на становление человека(серийный убийца же человек(или хотя бы был им)). Само существование общества, в том виде в котором оно существует,  уже влияет на картину мира  в голове растущего ребёнка. Естественно, вращаясь в нём, чувствуешь себя его частью(конечно, можно стать отшельником или самоликвидироваться, но не каждый ребёнок до этого додумается/решится). Но, если общество тебя не принимает, или ты сам не принимаешь его, то ничего удивительного в появлении психических расстройств, нет. Психические расстройства накладываются, в свою очередь, на индивидуальность человека. А как пойдёт дальше, похоже дело случая: если бы девочка с синими панталонами ушла, то, может быть, события развивались бы другим образом. Естественно, можно только строить догадки.






> ну то что там написано,все зависело только от него,ну разьве что общество повлияло самую малость. а вообще все зависит от человека. то что у него крыша съехала виноват он сам. и мне его не жаль.


 *Wolf*, естественно всё зависит от человека, но только когда его психика уже сформирована, он может реально смотреть на мир и принимать адекватные решения. А т.к. Чикатило получил основную дозу го**а в душу в детстве, когда психика ещё формируется, как можно говорить, что всё зависело от него?

----------


## siro

> ну то что там написано,все зависело только от него,ну разьве что общество повлияло самую малость. а вообще все зависит от человека. то что у него крыша съехала виноват он сам. и мне его не жаль.


 Он не виноват в перверсиях головного мозга... Ровно как и в том что его постоянно подавляли. Даже маленькие дети... Чикатило вообще вызывает интерес тем, что он как бы "классический мученик"... Но как будучи неудачником он 12 лет был неуловимым мстителем - непонятно... Я как человек несколько лет уже изучающий феномен с.у. могу сказать что - Что мистическое во всех этих серийниках есть... Как будто сам дьявол им помогал... 
"Не вина а их беда, в том что они такие" - А. Бухановский...

В становлении с.у. есть два фактора: 
1.физиология. (инфекции при родах, травмы головы)
2.влияние общества... (чем больший неудачник с.у. - тем страшнее он убивает)
и тут уж как повезёт 50х50 серийник может и не проявиться если второй фактор не будет иметь места... но и это не всегда. Прирождённые уроды тоже часто появлялись...






Габо... 




> вот и я. siro, рад что ты вернулся. Как самочувствие?


 Разве мы знакомы? Честно говоря не думал что моё отсутствие заметят... 



> А как пойдёт дальше, похоже дело случая: если бы девочка с синими панталонами ушла, то, может быть, события развивались бы другим образом. Естественно, можно только строить догадки.


 Да... они все в детсве получали одну разогревающюю картину, которую они лелеяли в памяти и потом воплощали в реальность. А.Сливко например в детсве увидел смерть мальчика пионера и позже уивал мальчиков переодевая их в пионеров. 

Общество тоже виновато - именно оно закладывает в человека психотравмирующие эмоции, ЧЕМ БОЛЬШИЙ НЕУДАЧНИК С.У. ТЕМ СТРАШНЕЕ ОН БУДЕТ УБИВАТЬ... Чикатило - это еще цветочки, были и по хуже Педро Алонсо Лопес (300 челов.) и Генри ли лукас(около 500). Их биографии вообще полный ******... 
Дьявол даёт каждому с.у. шанс отомстить кровью за них самих... 
Так и не понятно заложено ли это серийство генетически... или чисто приобретённо... 
75 % с.у. во всём мире - американцы...

----------


## siro

Ты никогда не различишь с.у. от обычного человека, даже если это твой лучший друг, брат, отец, или ты сам... вот в чём херняк... 
Они - "нормальны" в большей степени... Они оборотни. 
Один с.у. вообще сам сдался полиции после того как искромсал 60 человек...

----------


## Габо

> Он не виноват в перверсиях головного мозга... Ровно как и в том что его постоянно подавляли. Даже маленькие дети...


 Если представить его одноклассников:
http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=26314





> Но как будучи неудачником он 12 лет был неуловимым мстителем - непонятно...


 Может поэтому?:



> Они - "нормальны" в большей степени... Они оборотни.


 




> Разве мы знакомы? Честно говоря не думал что моё отсутствие заметят...


 Нет, не знакомы. Но отсутствие я заметил, хотя на форуме всего два месяца. С возвращением!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Очень сложная тема :?  Валить все на общество тож очень легко. Все-таки таковое дело случая в большой степени.
Одни пережив потрясения в своей жизни становятся крепче, чем кто бы ни был, а другие ломаются как стеклышко.

----------


## Габо

> Одни пережив потрясения в своей жизни становятся крепче, чем кто бы ни был, а другие ломаются как стеклышко.


 Значит ставить им в вину то, что они сломались? Они в этом виноваты?

----------


## wert22

Любители Фрейда могут почитать тут (раздел "Сексуальные мании") про то, как становятся маньяками. Довольно логично написано.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Габо*, в данном случае человеку ставят в вину лишение жизни других. К сожалению для него, не дано право человеку убивать других.

----------


## Габо

*Бритни Булгакова*, согласен, но если поразмыслить, то кто не давал ему этого права?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Габо*, ну тут скорее не кто, а что. Право другого человека на жизнь. Желание другого человека жить...

----------


## siro

Со слов Чикатило он говорил что не контролировал себя, чувствовал себя как будто упадёт в обморок если не убьёт. В жизни он был хиляком,но во время убийств становился сильнее в нескоь раз. Ни одна из 53 жертв, не удалось уйти, хотя чикатило шёл впереди, и большинство жертв были дети... 

Вот вам еще кое-что: 
У меня в голове не укладывается то, как он смывал с себя кровь! Если у тебя даже из носа кровь идёт, ты ею с ног до головы можешь обмазаться, а чикатило наносил жертвам 30-40 ударов, лежа на ней и еще поедал их. Насколько мне известно в чемодане у него не было с собой стиральной машины и душа с полотенцем. И как наши хлопцы в погонах делая кроссы по лесу, не разу не заметили человека с ног до головы обмазанным кровью? Сам он признавался что на вокзале его проверяли окола 15 раз. МИСТИКА!

----------


## siro

Есть ли подобному явлению обьяснние? Господин Габо? 





> Очень сложная тема  Валить все на общество тож очень легко. Все-таки таковое дело случая в большой степени. 
> Одни пережив потрясения в своей жизни становятся крепче, чем кто бы ни был, а другие ломаются как стеклышко.


 На самом деле у чикатило было много поводов для мести обществу... 
Над ним издеваись пол века! Я вообще не знаю ни одного человека, который позволил бы издеваться над ним до 50 лет... 
Ктсати он удводил в лес в основном бомжей и слабоумных. Для 18 летней девушки он не представлял никакой опасности...

----------


## Коба

> На самом деле у чикатило было много поводов для мести обществу...


 Не связывай воедино его болезнь и неудачи... Одно от другого не зависит.

----------


## Габо

> *Габо*, ну тут скорее не кто, а что. Право другого человека на жизнь. Желание другого человека жить...


 Да, но откуда у человека это право? Только потому что он родился и желает жить? Я, конечно, не обрадуюсь если мне раскроят череп, но не считаю, что у меня есть какое-то там право на жизнь.

----------


## Габо

> Есть ли подобному явлению обьяснние? Господин Габо?


 *siro*, я не специалист по с.у., грамотных мыслей у меня нет.
Вот неграмотная:



> Насколько мне известно в чемодане у него не было с собой стиральной машины и душа с полотенцем.


 Проще: сменная одежда. А вытирался окровавленной.

----------


## siro

Сменной одежды вроде тоже не было.
Вот описание того как его задержали однажды: 
задержали А.Чикатило на вокзале, когда он пытался заговорить с какой-то девушкой... Нашли в чемодане: 
баночка вазелина, нож, бичёвка, документы... И позже горе-менты его отпустили! Как только выяснилось что он не той группы крови. 
Одежды не было... Да и вытереть столько крови он не мог...

----------


## siro

> Не связывай воедино его болезнь и неудачи... Одно от другого не зависит.


 Серийные убийцы - это чисто социальное явление... Почему тогда у приматов, и у южан, негров, мусульман, азиатов - нет с.у.? А если и есть, то они были воспитаны - западным обществом?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Габо*, а вот это уже природа=) В природе вырастает цветок, чтобы расти, цвести и пр, на землю пробивается родник, чтобы впоследствии стать рекой, орашать земли и пр. Так и человек. И природа предполагает его смерть, только уже после выработанных им вегетативных и пр функций.
Сразу вспоминается песня Tracktor Bowling - 6. Все эти убийства детей, девушек и других...жесть!!!

----------


## Габо

> Сменной одежды вроде тоже не было.
> Вот описание того как его задержали однажды: 
> задержали А.Чикатило на вокзале, когда он пытался заговорить с какой-то девушкой... Нашли в чемодане: 
> баночка вазелина, нож, бичёвка, документы... И позже горе-менты его отпустили! Как только выяснилось что он не той группы крови. 
> Одежды не было... Да и вытереть столько крови он не мог...


 Всегда можно сослаться на неточность описания задержания или на то, что это описание вообще придумано.

----------


## Габо

> *Габо*, а вот это уже природа=) В природе вырастает цветок, чтобы расти, цвести и пр, на землю пробивается родник, чтобы впоследствии стать рекой, орашать земли и пр. Так и человек. И природа предполагает его смерть, только уже после выработанных им вегетативных и пр функций.
> Сразу вспоминается песня Tracktor Bowling - 6. Все эти убийства детей, девушек и других...жесть!!!


 *Бритни Булгакова*, кажется вы меня неправильно поняли(или я неправильно выразился). Я не сторонник убийств и насилия. 


Думаю природу сюда замешивать неправильно. Ну предположила природа смерть по выработке физиологических ресурсов. Но ураган созданный ею же унёс жизнь раньше окончания срока годности организма. Вывод: природа прикалывается?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Габо*, я прекрасно поняла, что вы не сторонник насилия.

А тут уже, как говорит маменька (и не только) природа восоздает гармонию (уравнивает численность вида, меняет рельеф и пр), соглашусь, кровавыми методами. Иль же реагирует на вмешательства человека.

----------


## siro

> Всегда можно сослаться на неточность описания задержания или на то, что это описание вообще придумано


 Нет это описание было в протоколе... 
А.Бухановский(авторитетнейший ростовский психиатр) говорил, что все, я повторяю все родственники жертв предчувствовали беду... 
мистика!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*siro*, угумс, мистика...хм...

----------


## Габо

*Бритни Булгакова*, т.е. природа нарушила право человека на жизнь данное ею же?(Я про ураган). 
Мне уже начинает казаться, что я настолько туп, что не могу понять простых вещей.

----------


## Боярд

Не знаю на что там влияет общество.
Но ЭТО не имеет биографии. Это не человек, это - ЭТО.
Хотя не знаю чтобы я сделал, окажись у меня в руках какой-нибудь ТТ или Вальтер, как у того корейца..
Скорее всего я бы всадил в ЭТО всю обойму.

----------


## Боярд

Габо, это у тебя ЭТО на аватрке?
Может сменишь?

----------


## NoNaMe

> Нашли в чемодане: баночка вазелина, нож, бичёвка, документы...


 Так-с решаем задачку на творчество.
1)он мог обмазаться вазелином и стереть кровь вместе с ним.
2)одежду можно хранить в пакете, подвязанном на бичевке.
3)наносить удары, вызывая наименьшее кровотечение.
4)А может это и не Чикатилло был
5)Он мог носить перчатки и другую герметичную одежду, а под ней другую.
6)а может у него были другие вещи, только он их по пути выбросил, например бензопила.  :Big Grin:  

Сменную одежду не нашли при нем. А может он в ней уже был, а окровавленную зарыл в снег.

----------


## Габо

> Габо, это у тебя ЭТО на аватрке?
> Может сменишь?


 *Боярд*, как скажешь.






> А.Бухановский(авторитетнейший ростовский психиатр) говорил, что все, я повторяю все родственники жертв предчувствовали беду...


 *siro*, если моя младшая сестра говорит, что придёт домой во столько то и опаздывает хотя бы на пять минут, то я как ни стараюсь, всё равно предчувствую беду.

----------


## Боярд

Ей Богу так лучше.

----------


## Коба

> Над ним издеваись пол века! Я вообще не знаю ни одного человека, который позволил бы издеваться над ним до 50 лет... 
> Ктсати он удводил в лес в основном бомжей и слабоумных. Для 18 летней девушки он не представлял никакой опасности...


 
 Неужели ты пытаешься оправдать его злодеяния и перекладываешь его вину на "злой мир"?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Габо*, но заметь, природа человека и породила...  :Smile:

----------


## siro

> Неужели ты пытаешься оправдать его злодеяния и перекладываешь его вину на "злой мир"?


 
Я его не оправдываю! (боже упаси)
Я просто говорю – что с.у. это чисто социальное явление! 

Я его не оправдываю, подобный человек, вряд ли способен у кого-то вызвать чувство симпатии. Но если бы люди оказались более терпимы к друг другу, не каждый новоявленный неудачник принялся бы резать по 50 человек на «рыло»... Все закомплексованные ущербки вливали свой стресс в Чикатило, кто как мог. Его даже в отпуск не отпускали, и когда он один раз за несколько лет пришёл за отпуском, директор его просто избил...       
 Если бы люди окружающие не чморили его каждый день, человек 40 точно осталось бы жить. Как сказал однажды Чарльз Мэнсон – «Я представляю собой лишь то, что живет внутри всех и каждого из вас…»
Чем сильнее люди чморят с.у. тем страшнее будет отдача. 
Есть большая разница между Чикатило и допустим Анатолием Сливко. Сливко – не чморили по 24 часа в сутки, и он убил «всего» 7 человек, а вот издевательств над Педро Алонсо Лопесом хватило на 300 с лишним человек... 
Заметь у приматов, да и вообще животных такого явления нет. 
Эти закомплексованные уроды сами создали этих монстров!!!

----------


## siro

> Так-с решаем задачку на творчество. 
> 1)он мог обмазаться вазелином и стереть кровь вместе с ним. 
> 2)одежду можно хранить в пакете, подвязанном на бичевке. 
> 3)наносить удары, вызывая наименьшее кровотечение. 
> 4)А может это и не Чикатилло был 
> 5)Он мог носить перчатки и другую герметичную одежду, а под ней другую. 
> 6)а может у него были другие вещи, только он их по пути выбросил, например бензопила.  
> 
> Сменную одежду не нашли при нем. А может он в ней уже был, а окровавленную зарыл в снег.


 1. И в таком виде ходить когда вокруг бегает 10 000 ментов? ))) 
2. Нет вбичёвку он иногда использовал для того чтобы связать жертву.
3. Каждой жертве он наносил около 3-40 ударов, после каждого убийства он был в крови с ног до головы. 
4. Отпадает... ))) 
5. Тоже вряд ли. 
6. Нет он не выбрасывал ничего. Менты узнали его рост только когда поймали, а так они по Бухановскому считали что его рост 170, хотя на самом деле 180-182... Главный просчёт бухановского... Он ничего не оставлял, а если бы и оставил, ФСБ бы всё равно нашли...

----------


## Коба

> Я его не оправдываю! (боже упаси) 
> Я просто говорю – что с.у. это чисто социальное явление! 
> 
> Я его не оправдываю, подобный человек, вряд ли способен у кого-то вызвать чувство симпатии. Но если бы люди оказались более терпимы к друг другу, не каждый новоявленный неудачник принялся бы резать по 50 человек на «рыло»... Все закомплексованные ущербки вливали свой стресс в Чикатило, кто как мог. Его даже в отпуск не отпускали, и когда он один раз за несколько лет пришёл за отпуском, директор его просто избил... 
> Если бы люди окружающие не чморили его каждый день, человек 40 точно осталось бы жить. Как сказал однажды Чарльз Мэнсон – «Я представляю собой лишь то, что живет внутри всех и каждого из вас…» 
> Чем сильнее люди чморят с.у. тем страшнее будет отдача. 
> Есть большая разница между Чикатило и допустим Анатолием Сливко. Сливко – не чморили по 24 часа в сутки, и он убил «всего» 7 человек, а вот издевательств над Педро Алонсо Лопесом хватило на 300 с лишним человек... 
> Заметь у приматов, да и вообще животных такого явления нет. 
> Эти закомплексованные уроды сами создали этих монстров!!!


 Твоя бессильная злоба тебе ничего не даст, ровно, как и изучение этих сексуально озабоченных дегенератов. Хватить засорять свою и без того больную голову всякой ерундой! Лучше изучай философские помыслы Сократа, а не зверские выходки Чикатило, попытайся перенять ценный опыт мудрых добродетелей, а не оправдать бессмысленные  злодеяния маньяков-убийц.     

По твоей логике выходит, что если выродок Сливко «соизволил» искромсать «всего» 7 человек, это его чем-то отличает от такого же выродка Чикатило? Чем первый психопат убийца лучше второго? И тот и другой звероподобные хищники, настоящие охотники на людей, и не важно кто и как их в детстве чморил: «свинья - она грязь найдёт...»

----------


## Габо

*Коба*, представь, я - отморозок, у меня много сил, но нет ума. Я учусь в школе и подмечаю себе жертву - маленького пацанёнка(будет правдивее, т.к., насколько я знаю серийных убийц-женщин не бывает). Издеваюсь над ним каждый день, даю понять, что сила решает всё и т.д. Причём, издеваюсь безнаказанно на протяжении всего периода обучения и никто за него не заступается. Довожу до отчаяния, ломаю психику и т.д. Если после этого он станет маньяком, то в этом будет виноват не он. Я его не оправдываю, а знаешь почему? Потому что он не виновен. Это тяжело принять среднестатистическому человеку. Хотя, может я слишком разочарован в людях.

----------


## Scream

Чикотило (Чикотіло) с украинсого, розчиканое/розчлененное тело, а корни насколько я помню у него походили или с Полтавской или с Сумской области украины...

----------


## siro

> это его чем-то отличает от такого же выродка Чикатило?


 Простая арифметика! )) 53 – 7 = 46! 
0 человек и 46 человек? Разницы, по-твоему, нет? 
46 – ЭТО НА СОВЕСТИ ОБЩЕСТВА!  
Так я о чём говорю – а о том, что люди окружающие Чикатило подлили масло в огонь! 
Почитай биографию Сливко, он тоже был в детстве угрюм и пуглив, но ему в отличие от Чикатило повезло - он попал в нормальное общество и вырос не дегенератом извращенцем, а более-менее нормальным человеком, вот и убил меньше... 



> И тот и другой звероподобные хищники,


 Вот здесь ты опять не прав, с.у. – тоже люди... был один серийник который после многих убийств сам добровольно сдался в полицию...  



> «свинья - она грязь найдёт...»


 И здесь ты тоже не прав! Свинья возьмет только столько грязи, сколько ей нужно, ну а если её с детства чморить и валять в дерьме 24 часа в сутки, любая, даже самая миролюбивая свинья уйдёт в «дерьмозапой»... )) 



> Потому что он не виновен. Это тяжело принять среднестатистическому человеку. Хотя, может я слишком разочарован в людях.


 Не его вина, а его беда... что он такой... остальные 46 – работа «добрых людей»...

----------


## siro

> Чикотило (Чикотіло) с украинсого, розчиканое/розчлененное тело, а корни насколько я помню у него походили или с Полтавской или с Сумской области украины...


 Скреам ты случайно не из форума club-suiside.ru?

----------


## Scream

Оттудого...

----------


## siro

Тогда если что ты на меня зла не держи...
я то думал ты вообще уже "улетел"... 
Неужели тебе лучше не стало? 
Вот я к примеру уже вылечился... почти...  :P 
ФСБ-ники - козлы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kesi

А не было бы логичней и разумней мстить тем, кто его чморил и убивать их, а не каких-то невинных котят, которые заменить этих гнобителей в сознании все равно не смогут, и стало быть, удовлетворения это все равно не принесет? 
Вообразить себя кем-то вроде графа Монте-Кристо - это по крайней мере можно оправдать, но все остальное...

----------


## Scream

> Тогда если что ты на меня зла не держи...
> я то думал ты вообще уже "улетел"... 
> Неужели тебе лучше не стало? 
> Вот я к примеру уже вылечился... почти...  :P 
> ФСБ-ники - козлы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 тока наоборот...

----------


## Габо

> А не было бы логичней и разумней мстить тем, кто его чморил и убивать их, а не каких-то невинных котят, которые заменить этих гнобителей в сознании все равно не смогут, и стало быть, удовлетворения это все равно не принесет? 
> Вообразить себя кем-то вроде графа Монте-Кристо - это по крайней мере можно оправдать, но все остальное...


 kesi, о какой логике и о каком разуме речь? Не думаю, что Чикатило следовал какой-то логике и руководствовался разумом, да и не мог, наверное. 
Даже, если убивать конкретно своих обидчиков, неужели это разумно?

----------


## kesi

> kesi, о какой логике и о каком разуме речь? Не думаю, что Чикатило следовал какой-то логике и руководствовался разумом, да и не мог, наверное.


 Однако во всех других областях жизни он ими руководствовался, ведь как-то же жил и был во всем остальном вполне вменяемым. В любом отклонении, заблуждении и безумной идее всегда есть логика, просто своя).

----------


## Габо

> Со слов Чикатило он говорил что не контролировал себя, чувствовал себя как будто упадёт в обморок если не убьёт


 *kesi*, может поэтому логики не могло быть?

----------


## kesi

> siro писал(а):
> Со слов Чикатило ....


 Ну, сказать можно все что угодно, язык, как известно, без костей)) особенно перед лицом правосудия)

----------


## Коба

«Не его вина, а его беда...» – эти слова имеют силу, только если ты направляешь зло против самого себя, а если это касается не в чём не повинных детей - то тут ни у кого никогда никакого оправдания нет, и быть не должно... По твоей теории получается, что чуть ли ни каждый ребенок, познавший в детстве взрослую жестокость, вырастет и пойдёт кромсать всех направо и налево – и будет прав... И если бы так и было, в каждом городе появилось бы по 100, а то и более Чикатил... Общество здесь не причём. Не в этом дело. Зло порождает за собой только зло, и если человек превращает чувство обиды в чувство мести, нет ему никакого оправдания и прощения... И сколько бы он не убил одного, или пятьдесят одного, - это уже не важно, он уже перешагнул порог... познал вкус крови, и судьба остальных 50-ти это лишь вопрос времени – «Убивший однажды убьёт не единожды»...

----------


## Габо

*kesi*,*Коба*, неужели такое может творить вменяемый человек? 




> Ну, сказать можно все что угодно, язык, как известно, без костей)) особенно перед лицом правосудия)


 Мне лично кажется весьма вероятным то, что незадолго до убийства у него что-то "переклинивало" в мозгу. Разве может вменяемый, социализировавшийся человек по своей воле пойти изнасиловать, убить и покушать невинную девушку? 




> По твоей теории получается, что чуть ли ни каждый ребенок, познавший в детстве взрослую жестокость, вырастет и пойдёт кромсать всех направо и налево – и будет прав...


 Почему прав? Как он может быть прав, творя такие вещи? Я говорю о том, что он невиноват. Нет злого умысла, нет мотива. Поломанная психика - невозможность психической стабильности, полного контроля над собой.




> Общество здесь не причём. Не в этом дело.


 Если общество не при чём, то почему же он тогда не пытался убить подоконник? Или сковородку? Или воспрепятствовать полураспаду полония-210?




> Зло порождает за собой только зло, и если человек превращает чувство обиды в чувство мести, нет ему никакого оправдания и прощения...


 Полностью согласен. 




> И сколько бы он не убил одного, или пятьдесят одного, - это уже не важно, он уже перешагнул порог... познал вкус крови, и судьба остальных 50-ти это лишь вопрос времени – *«Убивший однажды убьёт не единожды»*...


 А как насчёт военнослужащих? Если взять в пример Вьетнам - скольких беззащитных крестьян положили за свою хренову демократию американцы? А ведь многие возвратившиеся стали пацифистами. Всё же, считаю, вменяемый человек беспредела творить не станет.

----------


## siro

> «Не его вина, а его беда...» – эти слова имеют силу, только если ты направляешь зло против самого себя, а если это касается не в чём не повинных детей - то тут ни у кого никогда никакого оправдания нет, и быть не должно... По твоей теории получается, что чуть ли ни каждый ребенок, познавший в детстве взрослую жестокость, вырастет и пойдёт кромсать всех направо и налево – и будет прав... И если бы так и было, в каждом городе появилось бы по 100, а то и более Чикатил... Общество здесь не причём. Не в этом дело. Зло порождает за собой только зло, и если человек превращает чувство обиды в чувство мести, нет ему никакого оправдания и прощения... И сколько бы он не убил одного, или пятьдесят одного, - это уже не важно, он уже перешагнул порог... познал вкус крови, и судьба остальных 50-ти это лишь вопрос времени – «Убивший однажды убьёт не единожды»...


 
Ты так и не смог убедительно парировать все мои утверждения... Я уже давным-давно изучаю феномен серийных убийц, и вряд ли ты сможешь рассказать мне, что-либо новое... 

Я вовсе не пытаюсь оправдать, чьи либо действия, я просто привожу факты... 
А изучением серийников я занялся, потому что считаю, что у всего, даже самого невозможного есть объяснения... А не так как ты, смотреть только на результат и хлопая глазами от недоумения принимать какие-либо решения... Вот точно также и в советском союзе «прохлопали» Михасевича, который успел убить 36 человек, в то время как начальство считало, что в советский человек «другой» и не способен на такое... 

Да и, кстати, с чего ты взял, что моя голова больна? Изучение биографий ненормальных людей, это еще не повод считать самого изучающего ненормальным... Никто же не считает А. Бухановского ненормальным? )) 

Так что давай спасай кого-нибудь другого, или вставай в очередь... ))

----------


## siro

> Мне лично кажется весьма вероятным то, что незадолго до убийства у него что-то "переклинивало" в мозгу. Разве может вменяемый, социализировавшийся человек по своей воле пойти изнасиловать, убить и покушать невинную девушку?


 Согласен со многим, вменяемым его назвать нельзя, а вот "идиотом" врядли назовешь - Чикатило окончил 8 вузов и получил 5 дипломов... 
Со слов чикатило: "Ничего с собой поделать не мог, чувствовал что упаду в обморок если не убью..." 



> Однако во всех других областях жизни он ими руководствовался, ведь как-то же жил и был во всем остальном вполне вменяемым. В любом отклонении, заблуждении и безумной идее всегда есть логика, просто своя).


 Убийства это для серийника нечто вроде полового акта, (а вот попробуй не поудовлетворяй эти потребности! вот и не выдерживал никто...) нечто интимное, скрываемое... Скажем в общественном месте или находясь в спокойном состоянии он не мог убить...

----------


## siro

> Сообщение от siro
> 
> Тогда если что ты на меня зла не держи...
> я то думал ты вообще уже "улетел"... 
> Неужели тебе лучше не стало? 
> Вот я к примеру уже вылечился... почти...  :P 
> ФСБ-ники - козлы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
>  тока наоборот...


 Я держу на тебя зло... 
Я уже давно сам "улетел"... 
Мне лучше не стало ни сколько... 
Вот и ты уже вылечился... почти... 
ФСБ-ники - молодцы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Коба

> Почему прав? Как он может быть прав, творя такие вещи? Я говорю о том, что он невиноват. Нет злого умысла, нет мотива. Поломанная психика - невозможность психической стабильности, полного контроля над собой.


 Основной его целью прежде всего была - месть... Удовлетворение на второй план. 



> А как насчёт военнослужащих? Если взять в пример Вьетнам - скольких беззащитных крестьян положили за свою хренову демократию американцы? А ведь многие возвратившиеся стали пацифистами. Всё же, считаю, вменяемый человек беспредела творить не станет.


 Это совсем другое дело. 
Они воевали за свою страну точно также как и наши предки убивали немцев, и это никак не назовешь манией...
У серийных убийц на первый план выходит месть, жертвы - девушки или дети, то есть те кто наиболее слаб... Убить защищая свою страну и убить ради мести и удовлетворения своих низменных потребностей не одно и тоже... особенно если это касается детей...

----------


## Коба

> Я уже давным-давно изучаю феномен серийных убийц


 Я и не отрицаю этот факт... Вне всякого сомнения, ты знаешь намного больше шизанутых психопатов, насиловавших и убивавших детей, чем я... По этой части ты, конечно, превосходишь многих – кто же у нас знает, с какой стороны Чикатило изнасиловал мальчика, и какой длины у него был выпотрошенный кишечник? Сколько половых органов он съел сразу, а, сколько оставил на завтрак? Конечно, во всём этом лучше всех разбираешься ты... Только вот какой толк от всего этого? 



> А изучением серийников я занялся, потому что считаю, что у всего, даже самого невозможного есть объяснения...


 Ты с таким упоением рассказываешь обо всех этих ужасах, что иногда создается впечатление, что ты полностью с ними солидарен... Недаром то и наверно и выбрал Чикатило, который просто идеально подходит на роль «несчастной жертвы». Так давай же лучше оставим в покое этого «борца за справедливость» и посмотрим что вытворяли другие «невинные» серийные убийц... 


> А не так как ты, смотреть только на результат


 Результат один – изнасилованный выпотрошенный ребёнок в лесу, и цель одна – изолировать и уничтожить изверга... А виноват ли господин Чикатило это уже не важно... 

Цитирую: «общество само виновато!» Разве? Ты, почему-то решил проигнорировать, то о чём я тебя спросил в предыдущем топе: почему каждый новоявленный неудачник не идёт кромсать всех направо и налево? – Будь добр ответь на этот вопрос... 
Я тебя еще раз предупреждаю о том, что эта сверхнегативная информация наносит вред твоей и нашей психике, есть вещи, о которых лучше не стоит знать... если ты, конечно, не собрался вылавливать Чикатил по всей стране... Если собрался – скатертью вся дорожка! Если нет – хватить засорять мозги себе, и всем нам тем, что должно исчезнуть в нашей памяти в первую очередь. Зачем нам знать, виновен ли Чикатило или нет? Лучше расскажи нам, как узнать и избежать этих Чикатил... раз так хорошо изучал их... Серийные убийства – это больная тема... Серийные убийцы – это абсолютное непростительное зло, и хватит уже об этом...

----------


## Габо

> Основной его целью прежде всего была - месть... Удовлетворение на второй план.


 *Коба*, ты телепатию не практикуешь случаем? 





> Это совсем другое дело. 
> Они воевали за свою страну точно также как и наши предки убивали немцев, и это никак не назовешь манией...


 Значит, пострелять и затравить химическим оружием людей, которые живут за 10000 км от тебя, называется "воевали за свою родину"?




> Убить защищая свою страну и убить ради мести и удовлетворения своих низменных потребностей не одно и тоже... особенно если это касается детей...


 Если я убиваю женщин и детей за свою страну, то я герой?




> У серийных убийц на первый план выходит месть, жертвы - девушки или дети, то есть те кто наиболее слаб...


 Думаю, это лишь подтверждает глубокое психическое расстройство.

----------


## Коба

> Коба, ты телепатию не практикуешь случаем?


 Нет... А почему ты так решил? 



> Значит, пострелять и затравить химическим оружием людей, которые живут за 10000 км от тебя, называется "воевали за свою родину"?


 То было по принуждению, а это - по своей воле...
Никто же не заставляет серийников насиловать и есть людей? 
Война - это другое дело, там ты под страхом своей смерти будешь вынежден стрелять... "А на войне - как на войне..." 
И заметь - после войны люди часто сходят с ума, а серийники - живут как ни в чём не бывало...  



> Если я убиваю женщин и детей за свою страну, то я герой?


 Что за глупый вопрос. Разве я это имел ввиду? 



> Думаю, это лишь подтверждает глубокое психическое расстройство.


 


> Чикатило окончил 8 вузов и получил 5 дипломов...


 Он ест и потрошит детей, затем спокойно отправляется доучивать свой пятый диплом и при этом остается совершенно спокойным... в то время как многие другие люди хотя бы раз убив человека сходят сума... И ты считаешь, что он не отдавал отчёт своим действиям?

----------


## Габо

Может ты и прав, *Коба*.

P.S. Автоматический конформист?

----------


## siro

Коба...  

Дело не во мне и не в чикатило, и не в том виноват он или нет... 

Ба! Определить серийника при встрече с глазу на глаз - не может даже Александр Бухановский...! 

Можно определить серийника только в детстве: 

1. 68 % мочится в постель...
2. 90 % - белые мужчины 
3. 75 % - американцы. 
4. 15 % не знают своих родителей. 
5. В детстве имеют пристрастие к пыткам и убийствам животных. 
6. Наблюдается страсть к поджогам. 
7. В семье доминирует мать.часто деспотичная и жестокая. 
8. В детстве часто запуганы, замкнуты, угрюмы. 

Но опять же это только обьективно. Если у тебя есть все эти пытки - это еще не значит что ты серийник, и наоборот - не имея всеех признаков можно запросто быть серийником... 




> P.S. Автоматический конформист?


 хотелось бы... давайте уже мириться ребята... а то мы тут до старости будем спорить и матами скоро начнём стрелять...  :P

----------


## Габо

*siro*, я не это имел ввиду.



Автоматический конформизм — одна из защитных программ поведения, задача которой — устранить противоречие между индивидом и обществом за счёт утраты индивидом его неповторимых человеческих качеств. «Человек перестаёт быть самим собой, он полностью усваивает тот тип личности, который ему предлагают модели культуры, и полностью становится таким, как другие, и каким они его ожидают увидеть… Этот механизм можно сравнить с защитной окраской некоторых животных. Человек, который уничтожил своё индивидуальное „я“ и стал автоматом, идентичным с миллионами других автоматов вокруг него, не испытывает больше чувства одиночества и тревожности. Однако цена, которую он платит, велика — это потеря самого себя» (Э. Фромм).

В некоторых обществах, защитное поведение индивидуума включает декларацию (явную или не явную) самого себя патриотом, и социальная адаптация выдается за патриотизм[1]. В частности, вставание при исполнении государственного гимна может быть проявлением патриотизма в такой же степени, как и автоматического конформизма.

Википедия.



Это я к данным фразам относил:



> Война - это другое дело, там ты под страхом своей смерти будешь вынежден стрелять...


 


> То было по принуждению, а это - по своей воле...


 

А вообще, не буду больше оффтопить.

----------


## Коба

> Дело не во мне и не в чикатило, и не в том виноват он или нет...


 Вот именно... 
Дело не в болезни Чикатило, и не в его вменяемости или невменяемости. Если бы мы были инопланетянами, или животными – намного проще было бы просто назвать Чикатило «больной особью», но мы не животные - а люди, и нам надо глядеть глубже, в духовную, нравственную часть. Если исходить только из фактов, не затрагивая «нравственную часть» этой больной темы, то конечно Чикатило болен и не виноват ни в чём, но мы не «те, кто глядит со стороны», а мы те, кем и является наш горе-собрат Андрей Чикатило. Мы разумные существа, полностью отдающее отчёт своим действиям,  и имеющее за плечами то, что нас и отличает от животных – наша духовная, нравственная часть. И, исходя из неё, нам трудно признавать что-либо противоречащее этому божественному качеству «нормальным» и мы привыкли называть это «невменяемостью», как мне кажется, в этом то и состоит загадка серийных убийц – человек, разумное, духовное, совершенное, особенное существо «не может быть таким»! Во именно здесь то и нарушается та тонкая грань, которая отличает нас «особенных» от братьев наших меньших. Ведь человек как животное не способен есть других людей, невзирая на возраст и пол и на какие либо другие причины оставаясь при этом абсолютно нормальным. Но практика показывает обратное, люди - могут, и могут еще даже хуже чем животные. Тут сиро говорил, что у приматов и животных такого явления не наблюдается... Это, мягко говоря, странно. Никто так и не разгадал причину беспрецедентной жестокости серийных убийц, а может, потому что просто никто не желает верить в то, что человек на такое способен?
 Когда я «парился» в бане, прочитал биографии остальных серийных убийц, есть оказывается монстр похуже Чикатило - Анатолий Оноприенко, тоже загадка, не было в его детстве никаких издевательств, но это не помешало ему расчленять грудных младенцев на глазах матери, прежде чем её постигнет та же участь. 
Так что Сиро – не тех ты оправдываешь от дьявольских злодеяний. Нет никакого оправдания действиям маньяков, животные то хотя бы убивает друг друга чтобы, к примеру, стать вожаком в стае, а у серийников всё сверхэгоистично и сверхжестоко и свсрхбесмыссленно. Подобное поведение не приносит никакой пользы ни популяции человечества, ни ему самому, а только заставляет нас растерянно задумываться вопросом «а кто же мы такие?» если среди нас есть те, кто способен получать удовольствие от агонии умирающей, растерзанной до смерти жертвы-собрата... 
Так что мы должны считать, что, либо Чикатило нормален, но не человек, либо ненормален, но человек. А поскольку он человек вменяемый, осознающий, чувствующий, и сочетает в себе все «людские признаки», то он, вне всякого сомнения, человек... И чтобы разгадать секрет серийных убийц, нам, сначала, наверное, придется признать свою неразделимую зависимость от нашей материальной основы, и отсутствие каких либо отличий от нас любого существа живущего на земле, так как нравственное развитие не препятствует нашим инстинктивным поступкам.

----------


## Габо

> И чтобы разгадать секрет серийных убийц, нам, сначала, наверное, придется признать свою неразделимую зависимость от нашей материальной основы, и отсутствие каких либо отличий от нас любого существа живущего на земле, так как нравственное развитие не препятствует нашим инстинктивным поступкам.


 Что есть инстинктивный поступок?

----------


## Коба

> Что есть инстинктивный поступок?


 Власть материального над духовным, тела над разумом.

----------


## Габо

*Коба*, приведи пожалуйста пример(ы) инстинктивного поступка.

----------


## Коба

Инкстинт самосохранения, размножения, утоление всяких физических  потребностей. У чикатило вместо сексуального инкстинта "убийственный"... Если бы это не был бы инкстинт, он бы не убивал...

----------


## siro

> siro, я не это имел ввиду. 
> Автоматический конформизм


 Не знаю такого слова... 
*Коба*
Ладно, соглашусь с тобой... 
*Габо*
С тобой тоже соглашусь...  :P
Что-то мы слишком затянули этот разговор, не считаете? Как бы нас троих не забанили за слишком долгий разговор.   :Smile:

----------


## Габо

*siro*, я с тобой согласен.

*Коба*, по поводу того, что я придрался к "инстинктивному поступку":



> И чтобы разгадать секрет серийных убийц, нам, сначала, наверное, придется признать свою неразделимую зависимость от нашей материальной основы, и отсутствие каких либо отличий от нас любого существа живущего на земле, так как *нравственное развитие не препятствует нашим инстинктивным поступкам*.


 Неужели? Объясни, пожалуйста, поподробней.

----------


## Коба

Инкстинктивное поведение определяет психологическая доминанта, ведущая серийника, да и вообще человека к определённой цели, которая является для него основной, мы называем это инкстинтом.  Для мужика - это инкстинт размножения, и если он не удовлетворит его до 27-29 лет, всякие тормозные функции отключатся, и "мужик", не знавший женщин - свихнётся на сексуальной почве(чтобы во чтобы то не стало удовлетворить потребность), а серийник - плюнув на все пойдёт убивать всех направо и налево. И тут уж ничего не поделаешь - сколько не изгоняй природу, она всё равно возвращается...

----------


## siro

Это надо же так упорно об одном и том же говорить..   :Smile:  
Респект вам...  :!:

----------

